# Banks lake open Lakeland GA



## bassmaster2314 (Feb 15, 2017)

https://www.facebook.com/events/1649329715359421/

Open to all !!

Bitters baits and other products will be available as Astor Bait & Tackle from Astor Fl (outdoorswithjake.com) will be on site when tournament is over. Come out and get good some good deals on fishing tackle ! 

Vexan Rods will also be on site and available to purchase as well ! 

Start time- Safelight

Weigh in 2:30

$60 entry, 80% payback, 2 big fish pots.

Payout -- We payout a spot for every 6.. so 1-6 is 1 payout.. 7-12 is 2 payout.. 13-18 is 3 and so on

Expecting 30 plus boats

Sign in starts around 5 am


----------

